# When was the last time



## livelaughlovenow (Apr 23, 2012)

You got flowers a card or some other little token for no reason at all?
_Posted via Mobile Device_

ETA: small tokens? Candy, something he knew you wanted but wouldn't splurge on, etc? 

Started this thread for acknowledgement purposes


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Ugh. Maybe six months?

I would really like flowers occasionally. He just won't. I think he feels like it's expected and so he won't do it?

He will, however, change the oil in my car, which I think is the same thing to him.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Just yesterday... but things like this aren't done very often. He's been giving me more suprise gifts lately then he has before. I mean.. first the stephen king book... then the desert rose.. that's twice in one month which is normally pretty rare considering were usually trying to save as much as we can. I guess it all depends upon how much we have and how much he thinks he will be able to splurge lol.


----------



## clairey83 (Apr 20, 2012)

The first week in April for me, although technically wasn't for nothing as my gran died a few days earlier. But he got me them as he thought I could do with some cheering up. Which was very sweet. Especially since that's been the only time I've had flowers or anything, for nothing  Long may it continue


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Well, lack of money keeps that from occurring mostly. But, I believe a couple months ago, he sent me an e-card. Otherwise, the last time was.... last year. Hubby and a couple guys in our apartment complex went to a movie and they got each of us wives a carnation, just because. Btw, carnations are my favorite flower. Before that... it had been about 3+ years, because he hasn't worked since June 2008 (health problems).


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Yeah.. money is a big factor for most i think.


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

Last weekend...

I have been really sick with some nasty bug - coughing and barking and growling around the last two weeks.

He came home on Saturday after running some errands and he had picked up, unprompted, one of my favorite chocolate bars ... just so I "had something that might make me feel better". 

I'm not usually much of a 'gift' person - appreciate the spoken word much more - but his little token melted my heart as quickly as it melted in my mouth.


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

I get little gifts all the time.

Sometimes just some flowers he has picked from the garden or maybe he has seen my gardening gloves are worn and he buys me home some new ones. He does little things that shows he 'notices' me and my needs/wants. 

He's a sweetie like that...good job though..because he also does some stupid sh!t... thus me being at TAM


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

When we were dating??? 22 years ago. :scratchhead:

In his defense I wasn't a very good wife. I'm sure he'll get back to it eventually once he trusts the angry, depressed wife is gone for good. LOL


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Let me turn this around..

When was the last time you got him flowers a card or some other little token for no reason at all?


----------



## livelaughlovenow (Apr 23, 2012)

I had to post and then go eat. I get little tokens every so often, usually candy. I got a huge peanut butter cup yesterday for no reason at all... and to answer Tacoma I got him a chocolate covered cherry a couple days ago while in the checkout at the convenience store and knew how much he loves them. Haven't gotten flowers in a while, but I think the little things mean a lot. 
Another example today, I had a shot in my back, and he made monkey bread with dinner to cheer me up, worked on the kids too


----------



## livelaughlovenow (Apr 23, 2012)

Enchantment said:


> Last weekend...
> 
> I have been really sick with some nasty bug - coughing and barking and growling around the last two weeks.
> 
> ...


I am the same, totally a candy girl, if he brings home my favorite candy bar, just shows he was thinking about me and took an extra minute.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

tacoma said:


> Let me turn this around..
> 
> When was the last time you got him flowers a card or some other little token for no reason at all?


You should make that a thread 


For me... I send him ecards alot, poems via text that i find online, or i write him love notes. This is an almost everyday thing. A few times I pointed out that he could do this as well when being romantic .. but for some reason i guess he feels he has to buy me things to show romance. Not sure if it was how he was raised or what... but I told him I would be perfectly happy with a poem or love note.. he doesn't seem to think thats acceptable if comming from him.


----------



## Mrs.K (Apr 12, 2012)

A couple of weeks ago he bought me a new wallet because he had gotten me a gift card and used that to give it to me  He gets me little things here and there and I do the same for him if I am out and I see something that I think he'd like I get it.

Sometimes though I wish he'd just send me an email or leave me a little note before work but he's never done that stuff so that's ok. Recently I painted our fridge with chalkboard paint and I leave him notes there that he reads before he goes to work. LOL guess he hasn't gotten the hint


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

I've done it often for my husband but he doesn't reciprocate.

He gives great gifts but he saves it for birthdays, holidays, etc. And he does plenty for me. It's just not in the form of tokens.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

livelaughlovenow said:


> You got flowers a card or some other little token for no reason at all?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


My husband knows I am not much of a flower woman.... at least the kind without roots... I've told him before... "I want the roots baby" ....

I would seriously be more touched if he walked in our back yard and picked some & brought them to me with a  instead of his spending $$ at a Flower shop. I'm weird like that.

I was never one who cared too much about gifts either......

What I might get is .....many days he has come home from work telling me he heard a song that day & was thinking of us. This is always sweet. Kinda makes up for these other things -for me. And he is very affectionate & touchy...which I adore. All comes back to those Love Languages I believe. 

If you are missing the flowers & gifts, you may have "Gifts" higher on your love language scale... if your husband is not this type, he will not realize how strongly you feel -generally. 

A friend of mine's -when her husband came for his 1st date.... he showed up at her door with wildflowers in his hand, he stopped along the road on his motorcycle to pick them... always loved that story. 

It's the thought that counts


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

tacoma said:


> Let me turn this around..
> 
> When was the last time you got him flowers a card or some other little token for no reason at all?


I asked my man in our early days if he would like flowers or cards... he said he'd prefer a BJ.

But I do buy him all of his socks and underwear...his can be full of holes and he doesn't do anything about it. I also spend way more time in the kitchen than I would choose to if it weren't for the fact that he LOVES his food/baking/ preserves and homemade ginger beer.

He's like a big kid when he comes home and the baking tin is full and the house smells of cakes and cookies...


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

SimplyAmorous said:


> My husband knows I am not much of a flower woman.... at least the kind without roots... I've told him before... "I want the roots baby" ....
> 
> I would seriously be more touched if he walked in our back yard and picked some & brought them to me with a  instead of his spending $$ at a Flower shop. I'm weird like that.
> 
> ...


Hmm.... acts of service was highest on my list... would writing poems and love notes be considered acts of service? I really never considered what those could be counted as before... and hubbys third highest was gifts... which would probably explain why he prefers buying them for me vs writing me anything...


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Gaia said:


> Hmm.... acts of service was highest on my list... would writing poems and love notes be considered acts of service? I really never considered what those could be counted as before... and hubbys third highest was gifts... which would probably explain why he prefers buying them for me vs writing me anything...


In my opionion ---.. I would think that Writing Poems and love notes is MORE "*Words of Affirmation*"... I googled "Love letters & WOrds of Affirmation"....and this article came up.... it is from a Christian perspective (also the author of the Love Languages book).... 

Love Language - Words of Affirmation


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

SimplyAmorous said:


> In my opionion ---.. I would think that Writing Poems and love notes is MORE "*Words of Affirmation*"... I googled those together & this article came up.... it is from a Christian perspective (also the author of the Love Languages book)....
> 
> Love Language - Words of Affirmation


Thanks... gonna have to take that test again and remember exactly what order mine was in lol.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

livelaughlovenow said:


> You got flowers a card or some other little token for no reason at all?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_
> 
> ETA: small tokens? Candy, something he knew you wanted but wouldn't splurge on, etc?
> ...


He is thoughtful towards me.. but what is springing to mind as the most recent, isn't a gift in this way. I was planning to take the train into the city. He gave me a ride to the station. When we got there he asked me how long the wait was for my train. I just missed one, so it was going to be 15mins. Not a big deal but he offered to drive me to the city instead. He had no reason for making the 30min drive there and back home otherwise. I hesitated for that reason but he said it'd mean he'd get to enjoy my company for longer. And the cherry on top? He played my music in the car too. :smthumbup:


----------



## Bellavista (May 29, 2012)

I am not fussed about gifts, not high on my love languages. Mine is acts of service. I am thrilled if I have had a big day, go to bed with the kitchen a mess & wake up to find it is clean. That shows me hubby has thought of me as I am a much tidier person than he is.
His love language is touch, so for him, a cuddle as I walk past makes his day. I am not a touchy person, so this does take effort & remembering on my part.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

tacoma said:


> Let me turn this around..
> 
> When was the last time you got him flowers a card or some other little token for no reason at all?


Yesterday at the store. I picked up his favorite chocolate for him. It was the only 'treat' food purchased. And no, it wasn't for sharing


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Yep... this is my results for the quiz...


7 Words of Affirmation
5 Quality Time
3 Receiving Gifts
12 Acts of Service
3 Physical Touch


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Hubbys big ones are physical touch, quality time, and receiving gifts.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

LOL! ...he just got home and asked what I was doing. I told him I was bragging about him on the internet. I read out the question. He said "Okay, let me just put my shoes back on.." (joking that he needed to head back out and come home with flowers). I read him what I'd written.

I then read tacoma's question. He cheekily said "That's right! When was the last time you got me something?" And I told him "Yesterday, chocolate bar?" He replied "Oh yeah, that's right..!" (It didn't last long, he ate it last night).


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

The week before Mother's Day... I came home from school, and he had planted a bunch of flowers out back for me! I have the brownest thumb, and don't want to plant stuff just to watch it die... so this was a very sweet gesture... since he's the one who will work on it to keep it up. 

Oh ya, he bought me a little angel necklace last week. Inexpensive, but adorable. 

Neither of us are big spenders, but sometimes he brings me something home... new shoes from the Harley shop (not cheap and not what I would spend), or a cool vase he saw at a junk shop, last summer it was a three foot tall tiki statue...awesome. It does show that he has me in his thoughts. I like that. I do the same for him.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

About 10 weeks ago. My husband randomly came home with a pink rose just for me! 

And today - somewhat different - he randomly came home for lunch and brought Subway! 

Well - maybe today wasn't so random - a few days ago I told him how much I missed eating lunch with him everyday. (Before baby was born I'd go to his work to have lunch with him on occasion).

So, it was pretty cool of him to do that! He can be so thoughtful at times! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## firebelly (May 24, 2012)

tacoma said:


> Let me turn this around..
> 
> When was the last time you got him flowers a card or some other little token for no reason at all?


K....gonna make it a thread kinda..


----------

